# [SOLVED] Windows 7 icon grid spacing



## kberlen (Jan 1, 2010)

I just set up my laptop with a dual boot Windows XP/Windows 7 installation. One minor but annoying difference is the spacing between the icons on the desktop. In XP they are closer together than in Win 7. The only way I can find to arrange the icons closer together in Win 7 is to turn off the "align to grid" feature, and manually place all of the icons on the desktop. This is a terrible workaround. Does anyone have any ideas how to resolve this issue? Thanks,

Kevin Berlen


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 icon grid spacing*

Ho kberlen,

Right click on a blank area of your Desktop and select Personalize.
Click on Window Color.
In the 'Item' list select 'Icon Spacing (Horizontal)' and set the size to whatever suits.
Repeat for 'Icon Spacing (Vertical)'.
Click Apply, then OK.

Hope that helps


----------



## kberlen (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 icon grid spacing*

Mister2:

That is EXACTLY what I was looking for! Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

You're welcome - glad it did the job! :smile:


----------

